# Vario for espresso and cafetière?



## UncleJoe (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi all, so I'm thinking of getting a grinder soon but I'd want one that can go fine enough for espresso but can also do course enough for cafetière, etc. Having had a bit of a research online the Vario looks like a good bet but I wondered if anyone on here has any opinions on this (or any alternatives)? It goes without saying that I'm after a quality and consistent grinder though. Thanks v much!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

There is a Lido 3 for sale on the forum at the moment which would cover both bases.

Or pick a good grinder for espresso and then buy a cheap hand grinder like a porlex which is more than capable of handling the cafetière end of the grinding spectrum


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I suppose you mean the home version rather than K30 Vario? That's a different beast.

I am interested in it as well for my future setup. Can't decide whether to go for Mignon/SJ for espresso and hand grinder for brewed or just get Vario.

I heard the stock burrs aren't perfect for both worlds, but can't comment on that, really.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a home Vario and only use it for espresso - whilst in theory you can easily switch between grinds in practice the grinder really doesn't seem to like it and you have to purge a few grams through after adjusting before grinding your next dose. Also if you want the best result in brewed then you need the steel burrs rather than the stock ceramic burrs which are needed for espresso and can be used for brewed but wont be as good.

Retention isn't as great as they make it out either, it retains a few grams although I am not sure if these just sit there whilst the fresh coffee goes past or if it is serving up the old coffee each time then the fresh and retaining the last few grams.

Mine was also fine for a long time but recently the micro lever adjusts itself whilst grinding so I have to hold it n place whilst I try and get some shims.

If I could go back in time I wouldn't buy it, You can get something much better second hand for the same money. If size / cost is a concern then the Eureka Mignon works out cheaper although has a few issues of its own such as clumping (which I rarely get with the Vario and the light roasts I use).


----------



## UncleJoe (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, it's interesting to hear about problems from people who have used the machine (and yes I meant the home version if the grinder, sorry for any confusion).

Since posting I've come into a bit of money so I'm thinking I might go for the hand grinder for cafetière and look for a pure espresso grinder for the espresso machine. Correct me if I'm wrong but I get the impression that the mazzer mini is a top end reliable and consistent espresso grinder. Any drawbacks on that one that I may have missed?


----------



## UncleJoe (Aug 2, 2014)

Sorry, I forgot there are several versions of the mini. Does anyone have any thoughts on the mini electronic a?


----------



## lancelotspratt (Apr 29, 2014)

Just my experience: I've had a Vario for 18 months. It does an excellent job when working; great consistency of grinds, also good range from coarse (cafetiere) to Turkish (superfine).

BUT, today the belt has gone again! I changed it 4 months ago. Not good!!

I just use it, daily twice, for espresso - and at this fine setting, it will put more stress on the teeth of the rubber belt when it starts grinding. For cafetiere grinds, the belt will last a lot longer. So a big recommendation for cafetiere grinds, but not for espresso grind.


----------



## UncleJoe (Aug 2, 2014)

Hey, thanks for the feedback. I definitely think based on what people have said that I'll avoid the Vario.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

UncleJoe said:


> Hey, thanks for the feedback. I definitely think based on what people have said that I'll avoid the Vario.


Good move...I've been saying for years that the Vario should be avoided.. *There are plenty of used grinders that come up on the forum which are in a different league to the Vario if you are patient *for the same or less money. Your looking at anything Mazzer from the Mini, Mini E or much larger (and often cheaper) super jolly, other Makes of Eureka, Macap etc.. etc... If you want new, a Mignon is really the absolute minimum quality standard for espresso. You can grind with cheaper grinders and although they seem to work, the Mignon is in the minimum acceptable class for basic prosumer machines.


----------



## Jasper Velders (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info, I was struggling with the same question.


----------



## Jakzilla (Mar 6, 2016)

I've used my vario for both espresso and cafetiere and have never been anything but delighted with it.


----------



## rn-hilton (Nov 18, 2012)

I have been very pleased with my Vario too. I got it second hand 2 years ago and it hasn't skipped a beat since. Used for at least 2 espressos a day and there has been no issue with the belt. Also, I've measured the grind retention a few times and it always comes out less than 0.5 grams.

Having said that, I concur with the points about difficulty moving between espresso and cafetiere grinds. But at least it has the functionality to do the cafetiere grind! Also, I have a porlex hand grinder and find it gives a far less clean taste for filter coffee than the Vario.


----------

